# SSL for webmail and cPanel logins?



## Conky (May 6, 2014)

I've got a cPanel VPS but don't have a SSL installed (I think it has a self-signed certificate.... but that still gives warnings and unsure if that secures anything). Do I or should I have a regular SSL installed for the VPS hostname so that things like webmail and logging into the VPS is secured? Does it matter as much on a personal VPS? None of my websites need SSL because their static or not public projects.

Worth it to get a cheap SSL and install it for the VPS?


----------



## notFound (May 6, 2014)

If it's for yourself, there is no point. A signed SSL certificate is for trust, it doesn't make anything more secure, so as long as you're not annoyed by any of the invalid SSL warnings then it's just as good.


----------



## AMDbuilder (May 6, 2014)

The main difference between a self-signed and purchased certificate would be browser trust, with a self-signed certificate the connection is secure your browser just doesn't trust the certificate out of the box.

If you find the alert annoying (as I do), you can purchase a certificate which will resolve the problem.


----------



## gonggo (May 6, 2014)

If the cpanel is used only by yourself, you don't need to buy regular SSL, but if it also used by your clients, you can consider to buy SSL to minimize the support asking why they got invalid SSL (self-signed SSL).


----------



## willie (May 7, 2014)

If you're talking about multiple sites with multiple domains, it may be simplest to create your own CA and install the CA root in your browser.  There is a very crude CA.pl script in the openssl distro that does this, and some fancier scripts floating around the internet.  I remember messing with pyca.de and I see its site still exists, but it hasn't been maintained in ages.


----------



## jarland (May 7, 2014)

I recommend it simply because SSL is so cheap and the convenience factor alone justifies the cost of the PositiveSSL.

https://www.namecheap.com/security/ssl-certificates/domain-validation.aspx


----------



## zionvps (May 8, 2014)

it does not really matter but youcan get it extremely cheap, below $5/year at cheapsslsecurity


----------

